# Camper Hybrid?



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Been looking for an camper and have come across a couple of Hyprid campers. These are full sized campers but have the tent slide-outs on each end. Does anyone have any info about these? Are these reliable campers? Are they easy to keep a cool or warm climate during each season? The found an 02 Palomino Stampede 21'. I really like the looks and it appears to have been well taken care of. I'm just a little skeptical because I haven't heard much about them. Any information on these types of campers would help. I know you always risk leaks when dealing with the canvas and tent material but perhaps they've improved in recent years...?


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a hybrid but in place of the "tent" pop outs mine has a Regis manual slide out. I like the versatility but not the make of mine "Coleman Caravan" I learned the hard way and did not do my homework. With mine it is much lighter than a normal 26' as it is called that but the main camper is only 21-22'. It permanently reside on the deer lease never to move again


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

B,

We have one of those at our deer camp. My partner bought it about 10 years ago and kept it at home except during the hunting season. It's a full size 24' with a slide out and the pop outs at both ends, a double bed in back and a queen in front.

When he got it I sold my little old 18' Serro Scotty Highlander that we had used for years and "Moved in" with him. My "Room" was the back pop out tent.

I slept back there for about 6 or 7 seasons. Even with heat and AC in the trailer it was warm in warm weather and cold in cold weather. With only a 2" mattress I had to put in another 2" mattress. Also had an electric blanket which made it bearable.

And in really cold weather the condensation that would form on the underside of the tent roof would be dripping on me all night...No fun.

To me though the biggest drawback to this kind of setups is...what do you do with the double size and queen size mattresses when traveling and just stopping overnight. It's a pain to have to pop out the ends just for a night or two.

When folks see these trailers on the show room floor they're set up with the ends out and look real roomy but when the ends are up you have to stack the mattresses on top of the fold down dinette so you loose your table or if you don't you loose access to most of the back of the trailer.

At age 70 I finally couldn't take it any more and bought a 17' Spirit Deluxe Casita trailer. I love it. It has everything and is perfect for one person. And I've hauled it to Fla. and back two times now. It's nice to have a bathroom with you when on the road...LOL

So I guess what I'm saying is to avoid the pop out type of trailer if at all possible. Stop and think about your usage really hard before Jumping into a deal even if it is a good one...You are the one who will be using the trailer.

Frank


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Decided to get a regular camper instead. No hybrid for me. A lot of folks saying they're hard to keep the climate controlled because of the tent pop-outs. Thanks again!


----------

